

Deactivate my account - malkia

Today I've close my Facebook, Twitter, Buzz, unsubscribed from FoRK, and I want to deactivate my YCombinator account. But I couldn't find out how?
======
jacquesm
stop posting.

done.

~~~
malkia
Heh, I upvoted you for being funny and helpful at the same time.

But I need to remove any traces of me.

I can't be helped and would continue posting, until I close my account (as you
can see I still post).

~~~
jacquesm
mail pg to ban you.

that should do it. Then you can _still_ post but nobody will be able to read
it.

~~~
malkia
Thanks!

~~~
jacquesm
Oh, I just figured out another way to do it, set your 'noprocrast' to a very
long time.

~~~
malkia
Ahem... I would actually like to read it, just not to comment it... Whatever I
keep doing it :)

